# Best Laid Plans



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I live in Texas which is currently experiencing an ice storm the likes of which hasn't been seen in these parts for 10 years. It's been icy rain and days of wind & plummeting temps that crescendos with a lows of 0 degrees on Monday night.

Because I am relatively new to goats, I am experiencing so much anxiety over my goats during this storm! I bought long electrical cords, heat lamps, etc. and spent a lot of time rigging up warm shelters with lots of bedding.

So what happens? Power's out. Powers out for a loooonnng time is the word on the streets. We have no heat in the house and no water flowing for over 24 hours. And, of course, there's no heat lamps. I still have my shelters all bedded up and forced the goats in during the rain, but now with no rain and just cold, they are actually choosing NOT to go in. It's driving me nuts because I HATE that they're cold and furious they aren't using the shelters and worried they'll be sick.

They can go in to the shelters they want. I can break the ice on the water tank. I'll feed them a lot of food. But I have no choice but to let what happens, happens. So much for best laid plans.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh dear, we’re getting it too but thankfully still have power.
All you can do is make sure they can get to hay and water. They’ll go in when they need a break from the wind or snow. 
I hope you can stay warm and have enough water for cooking and toilet. Stay safe!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Keep them well supplied with hay given free choice. Will help keep them warm from the inside out. Putting hay out twice a day helps cut down on the waste, over putting too much out in the mornings and having them pick over it throughout the day.

Sorry you all are out of electricity, it has to be extremely rough for your family. Hopefully the power company can get it restored sooner than later. Hang in there and take care. :hug:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, hay and shelter with free choice water is the best way to keep them warm. Heat lamps are dangerous. Every year there are many fires up here in Maine caused by a heat lamp.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

As long as they have water and hay, they will be happier than you are. Pinch the loose skin on the side of their necks occasionally to check for dehydration...if it doesn't go back flat immediately after you pinch it, it is a sign of dehydration. You may need to bring buckets of warm water out once or twice a day if that is possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep...im there with you. Im in central Texas and am dreading this upcoming week. Plus we have the power company from Louisiana which has a record of going out in my area. I have three nannies due any day. So I figure power will go out any moment. I have back up generators and heat lamps. Lots of hay and warm water. Do the best you can. If it's any consolation my goats are out grazing right now and it's upper 20s.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

alwaystj9 said:


> As long as they have water and hay, they will be happier than you are. Pinch the loose skin on the side of their necks occasionally to check for dehydration...if it doesn't go back flat immediately after you pinch it, it is a sign of dehydration. You may need to bring buckets of warm water out once or twice a day if that is possible.


OP said she doesn't have running water either...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The fact that they choose to be outside indicates that they don’t feel as cold as you fear. 
I hope your power comes back soon!
It’s hard watching them and worrying! I’m in the same boat.
:bighug:


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I'd filled the stock tank and was cracking the ice but they went through it all. So I bought water from Walmart and its gonna be a constant race to keep it full- at least until it warms up (maybe Wednesday). It's really hard because its so cold, we had to leave for a motel, 15 miles away.

Here is something I'm trying- and if anyone else has heard this, please let me know if it works for you too- fill up a gallon jug of water with 1 2/3 cup sea salt. Put it in the tank and it keeps the water surrounding the jug from freezing, which gives the animals a place to nudge around a get a drink. 

(I'm trying this because of my water in my pipes not flowing due to ANOTHER day of electrical outage!). 

Texas people- has it ever been this cold before??


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

senoradirt said:


> I'd filled the stock tank and was cracking the ice but they went through it all. So I bought water from Walmart and its gonna be a constant race to keep it full- at least until it warms up (maybe Wednesday). It's really hard because its so cold, we had to leave for a motel, 15 miles away.
> 
> Here is something I'm trying- and if anyone else has heard this, please let me know if it works for you too- fill up a gallon jug of water with 1 2/3 cup sea salt. Put it in the tank and it keeps the water surrounding the jug from freezing, which gives the animals a place to nudge around a get a drink.
> 
> ...


NO!!! It's never been this cold before that I can remember!!! We are not built for this! And we are predicted to get more snow too. (I know this is a walk in the park for our northern friends and they are probably shaking their heads and smiling, but this is rough). And yes, I have heard of the salt in a jug thing, but I don't know if it works...let me know if it does, I'm still hauling out warm water in buckets. Be safe. The roads where I live are starting to get slick.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here too, we’re going to get walloped with a second system midweek 
I’ve lived in many cold places but the older you get the harder it is to put up with it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@senoradirt Oh no, that is rough that you have to leave and stay at a motel!

@JML Farms I totally understand that is is very hard on you guys! You wouldn't have the appropriate clothing/equipment/goat housing etc to deal with these temperatures the same way as we do.
I'm not smiling at your predicament.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm counting the days until this is over!

JML, you have it in a nutshell: we do the best we can


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, that looks terrible!
Wishing for better conditions for you soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The ice actually looks pretty. I always wish that it would only snow on areas I don't need to be. Then we could have the pretty snow and not be affected by it.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

I am in the UK we are too suffering in parts of the country, it is almost record lows for history in Scotland, -23 centigrade against -27 centigrade ever, parts of the Thames has frozen, as has done sea water areas,my friend has been without water for 3 days,they had to get a tap off the mains and lug it,our house water is ok but outside. Everything is frozen,and the ground really really cold,one of my two females returned from breeding I have 2 stables and 2 girls and 1 wither,I wanted to keep the wither separate from the new mum who are the same age,the younger girl born last year sleeps in the second stable because the wither bullies her,so the mum to be is chasing the girl,I have had to bite the bullet put the younger girl in her usual stable and leave the bottom stable door for the new mum and the wither,the wither is really nicely natured with humans,but chases the girls off food,the ground is frozen no new snow and the weather forecast says tomorrow will put us in plus 10 centigrade,fingers crossed,because this cold weather is hellish.
hopefully the earlier comment that if they are out in the freezing cold when they could be in a nice sheltered area they will be ok and get in and snuggle for the night....me my feet are ice blokes......what tit wanted goats...oh urn that would be me.
I will slap the next person who claims this is global warming,from 1350 to the early 1800s there were snow fairs most winters the Thames was so frozen their had funfairs people tents and elephants walking around in London and those freezes often were up to 6 weeks each year, global warming my ......coughs....


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Do you have any power or water yet?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there. I understand. In in Okla. We have a well. It froze Sat night. We put another milk jug heater in the well house. By 6:00 p.m. we had water again. Still no hot water in the back of the house. But all other areas do. We purchased 25 gallons of water from Walmart. We gave 8 gallons in 1 day..before the water came back on. 
Cant you get water from the motel faucets? Once you have about 4 or 5 gallon jugs. You could refill at the motel. 
I put auto dog waterers under a heat lamp inside a warming barrell. Its keeping the water from freezing. And the goats get the heat out of the barrell. Plus..no worries of fire..since the light is inside the barrell.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> OP said she doesn't have running water either...


What is OP?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Original poster.


Jazzy said:


> What is OP?


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Original poster.


Thank you


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

senoradirt said:


> Texas people- has it ever been this cold before??


NOOO not here anyway! My parents said that it has never hit 0F as long as they've lived! Now tomorrow we are expecting snow all day. It hasn't even got here yet and I'm already wanting it to go away!! WHERE IS SUMMER?!!! I'll take 90F over 0F any day!


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> NOOO not here anyway! My parents said that it has never hit 0F as long as they've lived! Now tomorrow we are expecting snow all day. It hasn't even got here yet and I'm already wanting it to go away!! WHERE IS SUMMER?!!! I'll take 90F over 0F any day!


It's snowing now, supposed to go all day. It's a white-out. This sh*t happens where I used to live and I've tried to escape. Ha, best laid plans. I'm just done.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have lived in Central Texas for 16 years and this to my memory is the coldest we have been. We dont use heaters in the barn but keep bedding deep and the goats have a room off the end to be completely out of wind and rain. So far everyone is doing well. Cows and Equine have shelters if they choose to use them. Everyone has plenty of hay to munch to help stay warm. 
Water is an issue., everything frozen, .we carry out water, enough to drink up quick. So far electricity is fine but that can change anytime.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck to all. I hope all animals and people will come through this ok.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Here in the UK midlands (half way up England) we have lost a lot of the snow overnight, lots of greenery back in sight goats are walking about rather than sticking to the stables, BUT the water supplies outside are still frozen, only one tap near house working...thankfully no longer having t o water outside, and I have an old greenhouse metal frame for the birds which leaks so all buckets are now under the faster drips and birds are mega happy to be able to get a wash and brush up.

But I guess you are more interested in the US defrost as the sooner people near you unfreeze the more likely you do too, fingers crossed we should all see benefits.

Did lose one white make duck who did not cosy down in the straw overnight.But all things considered could have been a LoT worse.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

We finally got power here....power company is doing rolling blackouts because they can no longer generate enough power. This one lasted four and a half hours. Who knows when the next one will be. It’s in the teens now and we have about six inches of snow and the goats are all bedded down in the barn wondering what’s going on. Been hauling warm water to them a couple of times a day. Hang in there my fellow Texas goat buddies it’s predicted to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Well my saga continues...got power but pipes are frozen now. Couple that with ALL the stores closed (storm and/or Presidents day)- I could not buy enough water & now I'm melting icicles for water.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! Sounds like you have to become real crafty!
Hoping you stay warm and safe!


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck! Sounds like you have to become real crafty!
> Hoping you stay warm and safe!


Appreciate that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for all your problems. Hopefully things will get better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

senoradirt said:


> Well my saga continues...got power but pipes are frozen now. Couple that with ALL the stores closed (storm and/or Presidents day)- I could not buy enough water & now I'm melting icicles for water.


Man that's hard


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Well if there is ever a zombie apocalypse I hope it’s not during the winter with the electric grid out, we had bought a wood burning stove with an oven and 2 hobs, needs fitting but buying a second simpler one for our lounge, luckily a home with 3 chimneys, these new properties nowadays often have no chimneys..madness We use IBC s (1 tonne water container) for back up water we have only lost water twice in the years we were here for a short time the fire people used it to put out water once the water was yuck for a couple of days after,but during the summer there is a no hoses rule, I was bucketing water one summer when some nosy neighbour walking past said I was not allowed to hose my new trees,and I pointed out 1. Bucket! And 2. I was not using mains water we found out we had a reservoir after we moved here thought it was just a drain but nope roof water drains into the reservoir and has a run off to drain when full...total bonus.We also have solar we get so much during the summer we could light up a town,but this winter all the cloud we are paying through tour teeth to keep warm,still do not regret buying it though we can dry wood in the summer for the wood stoves.
Luckily I have never experienced having to melt icicles,although I was knocking snow down off the net roof for the birds with frozen water,they were so excited it was like I was an ice cream van even when there was melted snow and I was just knocking the snow off there were birds coming over to play and eat the fresh white snow, and sit on it!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

senoradirt said:


> Well my saga continues...got power but pipes are frozen now. Couple that with ALL the stores closed (storm and/or Presidents day)- I could not buy enough water & now I'm melting icicles for water.


Oh man, this is really rough. I have an idea. Do you know of a standpipe or hydrant in your area that you could haul water from? I ask because I'm on a cistern and have to haul all of my water from town. Luckily in my area this is common so they have a pay standpipe set up just for that purpose. However, I was in a similar predicament years ago when I lived in another town and the well broke at the pasture where I boarded horses. I had to drive to a hydrant in town and fill up barrels and haul them 10 miles out to my horses. It's not convenient hauling water from a hydrant, but it's gotta beat thawing icicles. Fire departments and road crews usually know where to get water. Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Oh man, this is really rough. I have an idea. Do you know of a standpipe or hydrant in your area that you could haul water from? I ask because I'm on a cistern and have to haul all of my water from town. Luckily in my area this is common so they have a pay standpipe set up just for that purpose. However, I was in a similar predicament years ago when I lived in another town and the well broke at the pasture where I boarded horses. I had to drive to a hydrant in town and fill up barrels and haul them 10 miles out to my horses. It's not convenient hauling water from a hydrant, but it's gotta beat thawing icicles. Fire departments and road crews usually know where to get water. Might be worth giving them a call.


Thank you. I did try the fire department but they're not answering and the voice mail box is full.

So I'm out of icicles! Now I'm hauling the frozen stock tanks inside and melting the ice. I'm afraid that's my only option now that we're not getting any thaw yet and the roads are hilly, icy and full of trucks- and inexpert drivers. On a side note, it boggles my mind that there's not more product for the roads but Texas wasn't meant for this, I guess.

I'm determined to get water for my 2 nursing mothers, who have come through this like champs, as well as their 3 month old kids!

I am hoping theres a break tomorrow, as it's supposed to be in the 40's.

Love you all for helping me, which is you're doing- D.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

By the way, I have to think ANY water is the key, right? Even if it isn't ideal? Stock tank ice isn't clean at all and I'm straining it but its yellowy.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, any water is better than no water. My girls were eating snow all weekend. I had water for them but it kept freezing so fast they gave up on the trough and went straight for the snow. It worried me, but they seemed happy and my milk doe never even dropped production so they must've been getting enough.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Our well water gets yellowy when you let it stand. It could just be minerals in the water.
So glad the moms and kids are doing well!
@Damfino , I am amazed your goats eat snow! Then again, my chickens prefer snow to water some days.


----------



## Accidental goat mom (Aug 18, 2017)

Curious on your thoughts on hot mash? For my horses I simply pour hot water on their grain...they slurp it up...is this something one could do with goats? It warms the horses from the inside out and works really well with our horrid winters. My goats stay in the barn in the winter, so the -11 (with -20 to -40 wind chills) hasn't been as hard on them. Wisconsin winters are usually horrendous (although this has been a long stretch, almost two weeks, of subzero temps). Obviously, without water, it is a moot point. Be safe and be well!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Shredded beet pulp with hot water is a favorite of my goats. I let it sit (really hot water) a bit to expand the beet pulp pieces, then feed it. They slurp it up. (I have a lot of goats, so only the less hardy ones get it, I have some really old girls that are hard to keep weight on).


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I once had an old goat who got hot alfalfa pellet mash every evening in wintertime. I didn't know about shredded beet pulp back then, but if I had I'd have added it to his mash as well. I think most animals like hot food in cold weather, and it gives them some extra liquid at times when they may not want to drink as much.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Power has been on and off for the last 24 hours. My generator is getting whiplash. But, I am doing better than most having heat and water. I have nasty dirty bathtubs full of thawing buckets. I have hauled so many water buckets out that I think my arms are getting longer. I am soaking alfalfa pellets for everyone and keep all my pockets full of dry corn (I have a very loyal following:goatrun:wanting a hand out).
I have lost 2 babies, however. One I found flattened under its momma:shrug: but the brother is okay. I have no idea what happened to the other, it was fine: cleaned & up & nursing when I came in and dead when I went back out 3 hours later, again, the brother is fine. The bottle baby in the house is doing okay, I would be happier if she was more active. I don't know what it is with the girl babies this year. The bottle baby's momma wouldn't take care of her, I tied her up a couple times a day at first so the girl could get colostrum & milk. Then on the 3rd day, momma hooked the little girl and slung her over the fence and took off with the fat boy baby. As this is the 2nd time in 3 years that momma has done this, momma will be sold and probably with the fat boy by her side. 
I have never seen this much ice! We've had more snow and it got this cold in 1989 but the ice is crazy. I have lost a few tree limbs, hoping for no wind until it melts. Best wishes for everyone coping with weather!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, @alwaystj9 that is sad, losing 2 kids! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How are things going for you now? Hope power and water are back on. Enjoy the thaw and take care of the goats! Mine are loving the 70 degree weather today!


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for asking! Yes things have gone back to normal. Goats have resumed their normal schedule of resting 20/24 hrs. It's a mush and muck-slide out there! 

Don't you find it surreal that nature flipped a switch and all of a sudden, its sunny warm and all blue skies? Did you goats give birth in the cold?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

senoradirt said:


> Thanks for asking! Yes things have gone back to normal. Goats have resumed their normal schedule of resting 20/24 hrs. It's a mush and muck-slide out there!
> 
> Don't you find it surreal that nature flipped a switch and all of a sudden, its sunny warm and all blue skies? Did you goats give birth in the cold?


I'm so glad you're back to normal! YAY, Did your house get heated up ok? How are your pipes? They didn't break I hope. A lot of folks are dealing with that around here.
Oh yes, the muds a nightmare, but around here my poor trees took the brunt of it. Most of the tops got broken off, how about there? I just hope my goats have shade this summer. We didn't have very many trees to start with.
I love it teens in the morning, then my thermometer read 73* In the afternoon ugh


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas definitely is bipolar! We survived the winter crunch with only a few broken pipes under the old trailer out here...thats not too bad. Hubs being old-school kept a small can of diesel burning in the well house and kept the well from freezing up. Hauling water was the big chore but kids did well with the task. Rolling outages left us without power for no more than 2 hours but usually 30-40 minutes..which was better than most..so we didn't complain. And now we celebrate with warmer weather. From freezing weather to sweater weather in just a few days!! Got to love Texas


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep the weather calls for nice and sunny this week after the snow. We had no broken pipes but our church did. My dad is the pastor and he walked in to find the whole thing flooded. They think they have it fixed now though. The goats are looking happy that they have dirt to walk on again. And the birds are singing sweet Spring songs.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

senoradirt said:


> Thanks for asking! Yes things have gone back to normal. Goats have resumed their normal schedule of resting 20/24 hrs. It's a mush and muck-slide out there!
> 
> Don't you find it surreal that nature flipped a switch and all of a sudden, its sunny warm and all blue skies? Did you goats give birth in the cold?


Glad to hear you're on the upswing! Texas weather at it's best. 2 degrees and 6 inches of snow followed by 70 degrees and sun! No, luckily all of our girls kept the babies in! Now on to warmer days I hope!


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

JML Farms said:


> Glad to hear you're on the upswing! Texas weather at it's best. 2 degrees and 6 inches of snow followed by 70 degrees and sun! No, luckily all of our girls kept the babies in! Now on to warmer days I hope!


Amen to warmer days, feed stores with alfalfa in stock (and goat chow) water and toilet paper once again in proper placement on the grocery store shelves!

Our trees lost a lot of branches. They look terrible, but never looked that great to start with. Texas weather is something else! Do ya'll remember that ominous hail storm with the huge black clouds that dropped rocks on us last spring?

Anyway, glad everyone's ok. Muddling through, literally


----------

